# 1st Dowling Custom Order: Review (and issue after washing question)



## sickonsin (Oct 20, 2005)

I recently made my first order with Dowling - I needed to do a 300 quantity giant-sized sheet order of 10 colours and they gave the best quote (significantly cheaper than the company I have dealt with the last 3.5 years - my reason for trying a new supplier). 

I found the customer service great - they responded to me right away, were nice and were helpful with some of my file questions. They even sent a thank you card afterwards - nice! The turn around was about a week and then a few days for shipping (up to Ontario) so was pretty happy with that as I needed them for a photo shoot.

Colour-wise, they did a great job pantone matching - I am really happy with that. However, I am a little disappointed with the opacity of the white. I paid for the extra white base layer, however the white isn't totally opaque. This is most apparent on the designs that have large white areas (doesn't look horrible but I've been spoiled in the past with having very solid white). I tried all different settings and less pressure/lower temp/shorter time/4 sec cool down resulted in the best looking in terms of opacity. I contact Dowling and Gwen had them run samples and said their recommended setting (375 degree, 8 sec, cool slightly) worked great for them. When I tried that temp they looked really dingy so not sure what the issue is. 

Anyway, I accepted the not super opaque whiteness and overall was pretty happy with them. Fast forward a couple weeks - I just washed all my sample shirts (cold water, delicate cycle, inside out) and almost started crying when I pulled them out and almost all the transfers have a 'crepe' look. The edges aren't peeling up from the shirt but the rest of the transfer is all wrinkly and weird looking. Definitely unsellable. I have *never* had that happen before so no idea what it is from. I am going to guess it is from too low of pressure - I used less pressure with these transfers in an attempt to make them more opaque so maybe I messed up? 

I haven't had a chance to talk to Dowling with it being the holiday weekend but just wanted to see if anyone has insight into what caused this issue. I'm a little stressed as I have a show in a couple weeks and was excited to debut the 12 new designs.


----------



## D&T (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Jen - That's really too bad. I don't have any experience with Dowling Graphics but I have a LOT of experience with plastisol heat transfers. That is an issue I have NEVER seen before. I recommend talking to them and also talking to other suppliers. Have you tried Red Rocket Graphics in Bracebridge?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

100% cotton, 50/50 cotton/poly, 100% poly, and what brand + color shirts?
What about your heat press, how confident are you that it has no cold spots and holds the correct temperature?

The dingy white sounds like dye migration. Not sure about the wrinkling.


----------



## sickonsin (Oct 20, 2005)

Andy - thanks  Never tried Red Rocket, have you? Think I'll contact them for samples to check them out...

Rick - thanks for the reply! American Apparel fine jersey black tees (100% cotton). Not sure about my heat press having cold spots...but all my transfers from another supplier are fine which makes me think it's an issue with these transfers. Not all of the Dowling ones I tested are getting all crepe looking after washing (though most are) so not sure if I just didn't use enough pressure with some of them or something. Like I mentioned, I used way less pressure with these ones than I've ever used in past with transfers in an attempt to get opacity so maybe that's the cause. Gonna test some more with firmer pressure and see if that fixes the washing issue. What would dye migration be caused by?


----------

